# Game2- Denver @ San Antonio - 4/27/05



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Denver Nuggets*  Vs







*San Anotonio Spurs*

*Game 1: Denver @ San Antonio- Denver Wins 93-87**
Game 2: Denver @ San Antonio 4/24 7:00 PM TNT
Game 3: San Antonio @ Denver - TBA
Game 4: San Antonio @ Denver - TBA
Game 5: Denver @ San Antonio - TBA
*Game 6: San Antonio @ Denver - TBA
*Game 7: Denver @ San Antonio - TBA*

** - if necessary*

*Nuggets Projected Starting Lineup*
*PG-Andre Miller
SG-DerMarr Johnson
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Kenyon Martin
C-Marcus Camby

Bench-
Earl Boykins
Wesley Person
Eduardo Najera
Nene Hilari
Greg Buckner 
Francisco Elson 
Wesley Person*

*Spurs Projected Starting Lineup*
*PG-Tony Parker 
SG-Manu Ginobili 
SF-Bruce Bowen 
PF-Tim Duncan 
C-Nazr Mohammed	

Bench-
Robert Horry
Glenn Robinson	
Brent Barry	
Tony Massenburg
Beno Udrih
Devin Brown
Rasho Nesterovic *

*Game 1 Stat Leaders-

Nuggets*-
*Points Miller 31, Anthony 14, Camby 12
Rebounds Camby 12, Martin 9, Anthony and Nene 6
Assists Miller 5, Boykins 3, Camby 2*

*Spurs*-
*Points Ginobili 23, Duncan 18, Mohammed 15
Rebounds Mohammed 15, Duncan 11, Bowen 7
Assists Parker 6, Ginobili 5, Duncan and Barry 4*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Should be a dandy of a game and we already know it's going to be a great series.

The Spurs will come with a vengeance in game 2. I'm really anticipating in how we respond. Will we fight through out and give our selfs another chance to win in the end ? Or will the Spurs put their stamp on this series and play to the level of a 2 seed in the west.

I know the Spurs will come out swinging and land shot after shot on us. I just hope that we respond smiliar to the way the Rockets did in game 2 against Dallas. Take the hits and get up and fight back.

The first half will tell us a lot about our Nuggets. Last game showed me something now I just want to see more of the same under even more preassure from the Spurs.

I'm going to make the prediction that we win game 2 and the Nuggets win the series as I had already stated an a earlier thread I started.

*Game Prediction*

Nuggets - 108

Spurs - 102

--------------
Side note - Why such a spread of days in between games ? I'm kind of upset about this only because it helps the Spurs make adjustments and get more preactice. And of course it helps Duncan heal up a little more. Games should be every other day besides when they travel to another city.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i give yall a lot of credit. yall won it cause yall wanted it more, but i think we want gm 2 more so i pridict
spurs 100
nuggets 89
duncan 30pt
15reb
4 assits

manu 25 pt

parker 20pt


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

We got lucky if last game where duncan wasnt 100% i doubt he is right now..i expect Miller to have another good game tommorow so 
Game Prediction 
Nuggets 102
Spurs 95


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

What are some of the keys to the game?


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

nuggets 98
spurs 92

i really doubt either team breaking the 100 pt mark. the key to this game? defense defense and then some more D. greg buckner needs to slow down ginobili, miller needs to use his weight advantage on parker and post him up, same goes for carmelo on bowen. also carmelo needs to make more of his layups under the rim, kmart needs to take advantage of duncan's not-yet-healed ankle and keep him off his rhythm. yeah, and earl needs to not force shots and keep the pace up. 

i predict we'll get 15+ fastbrk pts game 2


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan 30pt


know denver's record at home?

whatever happens, I predict Duncan wont be the leading scorer on his team


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> know denver's record at home?


ummm this isnt a home game for Denver..


----------



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

i have a feeling that miller will force some unnecsarry shots at the begining of the game, still on his superman hang over, and the nuggets will start out from behind. Melo will pick up his game and have a big game offensivly and defencevly, and kmart and cambey will get shot blocks and rebounds galore, to slowly comeback and win the game by 4

ehh it could happen, or nuggs can just blow them out from the get go


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch Nuggets down 29-18 at the end of the first quarter..
This is partly because the spurs are shooting very well so far from the 3
There shooting 4-7 so far from beyond the arc


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow the spurs are just having their way right now Parker(16),Duncan(10),Ginobili(10) are already in double digits in points already..Score so far is 25-49 Spurs hopefully we can turn this around in the second half..


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Game is already over before half time. not good.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

down 30 at half? come on i bet almost 30k points on the nuggets tonight lol a 9 point spread isn't going to save me here


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank you! It looks like the Spurs have finally decided to show up for a game.

You have awaken the beast:biggrin:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, this is what happens when you come out not ready to play against a championship-caliber team in the playoffs. Hope that the Nugs remember how much they hate this feeling, and come out actually ready to play a game of basketball at home on Saturday. Pretty much just a pathetic game overall. Credit to the Spurs, they've played great D and you can tell Pop took advantage of the 2 days to prep for this one, but the Nuggets have themselves to thank for digging that deep of a hole just in the first half.

EDIT: Looking at the box score, I can't find one good team statistic by the Nuggets. Offensive rebounds, points in the paint, fast break, TO/steal ratio, nothing. The 12 TO's isn't too bd, but that's about it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello all my fellow nugget fans,

I want to take a second here to adress my first post. In my first post you will read that I said that the Nuggets showed us something last game. Also you will read that I said I want to see more of it in this game when the preassure is really turned up to another level by the Spurs.

Well as we all found out tonight by the end of half time that the Nuggets didnt show up ready. They seemed so slow to every rotation on defense. How many missed jump shots did we take in the first half ? Everything that could go wrong seemed to go wrong for the Nuggets. And to that adversity we had no resilience.

I was truly hoping for a Rocketesque performance out of this Nugget team tonight. To be able to take the heavy blows and preassure the Spurs dished out and aat least fight back giving us a chance to win. this didnt happen this game was over by half time. I'm venting here because I'm very dissapointed as I'm sure all of you are.

Now going in to game three we have to really lay it on thick like the Spurs did to us tonight. One thing is for sure though the Spurs are going to fight back. I truly believe if this Nuggets big men can have an impact we can win this series. Parker and Manu are guardable we just can't make silly fouls. My only fear right now is experience. The Spurs have quite a few guys championship tested. Our group has only 2 players I believe that has gone deep in the playoffs in Camby and K-Mart.

We need Carmelo to step it up as well. He has been held in check and has been taking the ball very weak to the hole. I'm sure Coach Karl will have our Nugggets ready and roaring come game 3. As bitter of a lost as bad it was. We still came out of the S.A. with a split. We don't have the momentum, but we do have home court advantage. Lets use it and go up 3-1 and put the preassure back on the Spurs.

And I'm out,
23AJ


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

There is no much to evaluate considering we didn't even show up to play. It was pretty obvious we weren't going to win anyway, but an effort would've been nice. 

That 90 million and three drafts picks we spent for Kenyon is looking real shaky right now, because he hasn't shown up yet. I would expect him to be the most intense player on the floor and he acts like he doesn't give a damn. 

Carmelo is pretty much a joke. He is playing with zero intensity, missing easy buckets, and had a horrible game on defense tonight. 

Overall, the picture is pretty bleak, especially considering the competition. Truth is, we haven't played good basketball since our last win against Memphis. Even though we snuck out of game one with a win until we play high caliber basketball, we'll continue to get slaughtered.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> That 90 million and three drafts picks we spent for Kenyon is looking real shaky right now, because he hasn't shown up yet. I would expect him to be the most intense player on the floor and he acts like he doesn't give a damn.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You hit the nail on the head. Denver didn't trade away the farm for Kenyon because he was expected to outplay Duncan. But I did expect him to be the "intensity" leader in precisely this kind of situation. What's he waiting for? A bigger contract?


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

He's waiting for his body to heal. But I agree that he's not the same as when he's with NJ maybe b/c he has a relationship with them for many years and has Kidd to feed him ally oops.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

master8492 said:


> He's waiting for his body to heal. But I agree that he's not the same as when he's with NJ maybe b/c he has a relationship with them for many years and has Kidd to feed him ally oops.


Waiting for his body to heal? He's fine.


----------

